# Lyft at risk of suspension



## AlaskaSF (10 mo ago)

Hello!
I'm new Lyft driver and it my account Lyft says me that "Your Account status at risk of suspension. Work on to get your account back on track." I see that cancellation rate is 30% but the goal 5%. Some times rides are going super very far away from city and I should cancel it. What Lyft can do with my account? Can it be really suspended for ever? Or maybe can I change my cancellation rate goal? 
Need an advise.
Thanks!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

AlaskaSF said:


> Hello!
> I'm new Lyft driver and it my account Lyft says me that "Your Account status at risk of suspension. Work on to get your account back on track." I see that cancellation rate is 30% but the goal 5%. Some times rides are going super very far away from city and I should cancel it. What Lyft can do with my account? Can it be really suspended for ever? Or maybe can I change my cancellation rate goal?
> Need an advise.
> Thanks!


You cant be starting rides then cancelling em
You might try negotiating a return in the form of a tip
Do that up front in cash
Just explain you will have to drive back unpaid
Good luck..


----------



## BarderBay (10 mo ago)

AlaskaSF said:


> Hello!
> I'm new Lyft driver and it my account Lyft says me that "Your Account status at risk of suspension. Work on to get your account back on track." I see that cancellation rate is 30% but the goal 5%. Some times rides are going super very far away from city and I should cancel it. What Lyft can do with my account? Can it be really suspended for ever? Or maybe can I change my cancellation rate goal?
> Need an advise.
> Thanks!


Please don’t listen to the self loathing mouth breathers who will try to tell you “nothin you can do - the companies F&ck the drivers and don’t care about you” 

with that out of the way; I got a similar warning and At first was thinking it’s way too strict but it makes sense when explained that it’s really not rocket science for us to accept the fact if we want to drive ; and be online ready to drive - take it at face value. accept rhe rides you can do. of the pick up is really far, don’t accept it- the acceptance rate barely affects you compared to cancel rate

this is because more drivers that cancel means more angry pax means less pax use lyft means angry lyft means more strict for driver. 

in a perfect world - take the majority of rides you think are within reason. The support team told
me if you just let the ride request go without hitting accept; the rider never even knew it was dinging you obviously - and so there is no “every driver cancels “ story. 

trust me; it’s roust when they’re far. but guess what,? lyft pays you 120% minimum wage + a pay per mile - that entire time. from accept to drop off ; even on the way tk get them. so they match those earnings every two weeks i’ve had it spill me over with 350+$ that they paid out of pocket.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

AlaskaSF said:


> Hello!
> I'm new Lyft driver and it my account Lyft says me that "Your Account status at risk of suspension. Work on to get your account back on track." I see that cancellation rate is 30% but the goal 5%. Some times rides are going super very far away from city and I should cancel it. What Lyft can do with my account? Can it be really suspended for ever? Or maybe can I change my cancellation rate goal?
> Need an advise.
> Thanks!



Lyft sends out these warnings to scare you. They will deactivate you for too many cancels but it takes a lot. Don't accept then cancel for a while, you'll be fine. Legit no shows are fine, they won't affect you, it's the ones where you change your mind. 

Acceptance rate means nothing. They'll send you you notices about those too. Ignore them.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

AlaskaSF said:


> Hello!
> I'm new Lyft driver and it my account Lyft says me that "Your Account status at risk of suspension. Work on to get your account back on track." I see that cancellation rate is 30% but the goal 5%. Some times rides are going super very far away from city and I should cancel it. What Lyft can do with my account? Can it be really suspended for ever? Or maybe can I change my cancellation rate goal?
> Need an advise.
> Thanks!


Yes they will and can deactivate you for high CR. They deactivated my account maybe 3 or 4 years ago for this and it took me calling Lyft support to get my account reactivated. I don't even know if you can call Lyft support anymore. My advice is to keep your CR as low as possible. Don't accept a trip unless you plan on taking it and obviously there is gonna be a few unavoidable cancels but you can keep them to a minimum if your only taking requests you plan on giving.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

AlaskaSF said:


> Hello!
> I'm new Lyft driver and it my account Lyft says me that "Your Account status at risk of suspension. Work on to get your account back on track." I see that cancellation rate is 30% but the goal 5%. Some times rides are going super very far away from city and I should cancel it. What Lyft can do with my account? Can it be really suspended for ever? Or maybe can I change my cancellation rate goal?
> Need an advise.
> Thanks!


Alaska, are you cancelling before or after you start the trip?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I suspended Lyft back in November. I would need to see a large improvement in their pay before I even considered reinstating their account.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

AlaskaSF said:


> Hello!
> I'm new Lyft driver and it my account Lyft says me that "Your Account status at risk of suspension. Work on to get your account back on track." I see that cancellation rate is 30% but the goal 5%. Some times rides are going super very far away from city and I should cancel it. What Lyft can do with my account? Can it be really suspended for ever? Or maybe can I change my cancellation rate goal?
> Need an advise.
> Thanks!


Haha
It’s math
I decided I would rather shut the app off then work for free
Two years ago 
F them 
I’m never gonna work for free no matter how much they threaten


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

AlaskaSF said:


> Need an advise.


I have an advise for you: Get a job with a company that will allow you to make a living. Who needs a job that doesn't pay?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

AlaskaSF said:


> Hello!
> I'm new Lyft driver and it my account Lyft says me that "Your Account status at risk of suspension. Work on to get your account back on track." I see that cancellation rate is 30% but the goal 5%. Some times rides are going super very far away from city and I should cancel it. What Lyft can do with my account? Can it be really suspended for ever? Or maybe can I change my cancellation rate goal?
> Need an advise.
> Thanks!


You’re canceling 3 out of every 10 trip you accept. Yes, that’s a really bad number.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Yeah, seriously, all you have to do is show up on a pretty regular basis and they pay you, @UberBastid is right. If you actually try once in a while they'll probably keep you, and if you try to do a good job they'll pay you more after a while and give you health benefits and such. It's really easy, really really easy.


----------



## AlaskaSF (10 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> Alaska, are you cancelling before or after you start the trip?


I accept the ride, tap on I've arrived and after I see the destination address. If it far away from my town I decline it. What would you recommend me? Thanks


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

AlaskaSF said:


> I accept the ride, tap on I've arrived and after I see the destination address. If it far away from my town I decline it. What would you recommend me? Thanks


IF you do Lyft Lux and Lyft Black you'll make more money quicker.

More money (at the right times) will allow you to hit Platinum. 

Platinum will allow you to see time and direction of trip.

It's not guaranteed but it gives you some information to make a decision.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

AlaskaSF said:


> I accept the ride, tap on I've arrived and after I see the destination address. If it far away from my town I decline it. What would you recommend me? Thanks


In addition to what was said above, I no longer leave my local driving locale, so I sometimes end up in the same boat. The first line of defense is that Lyft is supposed to warn you if the ride is longer than 45+ minutes. This is a label on the screen when the request comes in. Watch for it. I'm not sure though if Lyft does this in all markets.

EDITED:
When you arrive at the pickup point don't mark the trip as ARRIVED (which let's you see the destination). Locate the rider and ask their destination. If you don't want to go, the game at that point is to get the rider to cancel at all costs. I'm not sure, but the way Lyft words it in the app, rider cancellations after you tap ARRIVE may count as a driver cancellation.

This for me personally is where Lyft really tests a driver's integrity. We are almost forced to lie. Like, "You will be charged whether you cancel, or I the driver cancels". Not true in my locale. But you have to come up with some kind of story. Or you can just drive away. Sooner or later the pax must cancel in order to get their ride. If you also do Uber this is a borderline ethical but workable strategy.

What I have done at times to avoid outright lying is to promise to get the pax refunded later if they will cancel. This however requires spending time later reaching out Lyft support. They have refunded the pax though when I have gone this route.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

AlaskaSF said:


> I accept the ride, tap on I've arrived and after I see the destination address. If it far away from my town I decline it. What would you recommend me? Thanks


I do that often now.last night I canceled a 40 plus mile ride, because I didn't want the 40 plus mile ride home empty!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Tnasty said:


> I do that often now.last night I canceled a 40 plus mile ride, because I didn't want the 40 plus mile ride home empty!


Did you even ask for a return trip fee?
Pax's are usually willing to pay it.
Did you even ask?


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Did you even ask for a return trip fee?
> Pax's are usually willing to pay it.
> Did you even ask?


I was kinda tired and didn't want the long ride back.I don't ask for a return fee!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Tnasty said:


> I was kinda tired and didn't want the long ride back.I don't ask for a return fee!


My mistake.
I assumed you did this for money.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

That's not fair. It is going pretty far off the reservation to ask for a "return fee". You could easily get reported and deactivated for such behavior.

Even asking for a "tip" to take the trip is pushing it.

Advantage: the Uber _rider_.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> That's not fair. It is going pretty far off the reservation to ask for a "return fee". You could easily get reported and deactivated for such behavior.
> 
> Even asking for a "tip" to take the trip is pushing it.
> 
> Advantage: the Uber _rider_.


"Fair" is a four letter word that begins with F. Please don't use it in civilized company.

I don't think that it is illegal or forbidden.
It's been a while since I drove, maybe it's changed.
But it doesn't matter.

I won't work for a company that won't LET me make a living.

I only got grief once doing that. I would tell the pax that "if you don't want to pay the fee, feel free to cancel and try to find another driver. I will see to it that you don't pay a canx fee." And I did, always.

Once I got a text from Uber that someone complained because I was redlining, or refusing a trip because of the racial makeup of the neighborhood. I texted back that "I haven't canceled a trip in weeks. Which trip did I cancel that day?" Never heard anything else about it.

When a company forces me to lose money - it's not a job any more. It's involuntary servitude. I resist that.


----------



## Fuber-driver (12 mo ago)

Here ss me and I don’t give a f3ck 
I am just waiting so they can deactivate me !! So I can file a lawsuit 😬


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Fuber-driver said:


> Here ss me and I don’t give a f3ck
> I am just waiting so they can deactivate me !! So I can file a lawsuit 😬


A good company would ask themselves why a great driver is about to be deactivated.

...Then there's Lyft...


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> A good company would ask themselves why a great driver is about to be deactivated.
> 
> ...Then there's Lyft...


Good companies don't care anymore, either. They fire people out of fear of the woke mob.


----------

